# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Synthetiseur de parole

## SILO

Bonjour,
J'ai un windows pro, il y est install le synthetiseur classique avec la voix de sam. La voix ne me derange pas mais 'est la lecture robot qui me derange. connaisez vous un logiciel qui lit des textes avec une voix et prononciation normale et pas comme un robot?

VOTRE PC PREND LA PAROLE de micro application, quelqu'un l'a test ?

d'avance, merci pour vos rponses

----------


## Flamby38

Sans avoir test, j'aurais dit Dragon naturally speaking, c'est un des tout meilleurs logiciels de reconnaissance vocale, et il fait aussi de la synthese, donc je suppose qu'il doit etre assez bon, mais je repete j'ai pas test.

Micro application a ta place je me mfierai, j'ai jamais trouv leurs softs terribles, mais la encore ce n'est qu'un prjug.

----------


## Thes32

salut,



> Sans avoir test, j'aurais dit Dragon naturally speaking


 ::nono:: 
c'est comme tu l'as dit DNS (Dragon naturally speaking) fait de la reconnaissance  vocale : il transforme tes paroles en crit, je pense qu'il est le meilleur dans ce domaine [j'ai longuement travaill avec pour un developpement].
http://www.microsoft.com/msagent/downloads.htm#tts
http://www.01net.com/telecharger/win...hes/29766.html
http://www.naturalvoices.att.com/demos/

SILO, ton meilleur ami google est l pour a...  :;): 
 ::google::

----------


## SILO

Merci Thes32 pour ta rponse. 

 ::cry::  Le probleme de google est qu'il ne donne pas une reponse exacte teste et approuve mais il liste les logiciels avec la publicit de leur diteur.

 ::roll::  en fait je cherche un produit pas cher et efficace.  ::aie::

----------


## Thes32

salut,




> en fait je cherche un produit pas cher et efficace


alors, tu l'as trouv parmi ces liens ?

----------

